# Does your Cable Provider have ANY 4k content available to record?



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Question for people who own Bolts and Edge 4k boxes: Does your Cable Provider have ANY 4k content available to RECORD or is it all in 720p and 1080i?

Seems like with Comcast at least, you must have _their_ 4k DVR in order to record live TV in 4k because it's in in the cloud and thus not compatible with TiVo. Is this true? I was thinking of upgrading my Roamio Pro to an Edge or Bolt but now I'm wondering if it would actually offer me anything more than what I have now....


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Very little 4K with Verizon Fios paired with my Bolt. I believe that they have around four dedicated 4K channels that currently broadcast Select Sporting events, select Tokyo Olympics events, and some golf coverage…. Regular broadcasts are just HD. The only improvement comes from one’s TV upscaling. Streaming from Netflix etc is a much better experience!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

MrDell said:


> Very little 4K with Verizon Fios paired with my Bolt. I believe that they have around four dedicated 4K channels that currently broadcast Select Sporting events, select Tokyo Olympics events, and some golf coverage&#8230;. Regular broadcasts are just HD. The only improvement comes from one's TV upscaling. Streaming from Netflix etc is a much better experience!


Thanks. I was thinking of trading in my Roamio Pro for a Bolt or Edge, but with so few 4k channels available to record, it might not give me much of an upgrade in picture quality for me, so probably not worth it...


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

bareyb said:


> Thanks. I was thinking of trading in my Roamio Pro for a Bolt or Edge, but with so few 4k channels available to record, it might not give me much of an upgrade in picture quality for me, so probably not worth it...


I completely agree&#8230;. Truth be told I think that your Roamio Pro is a much better built Tivo quality wise!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

bareyb said:


> Question for people who own Bolts and Edge 4k boxes: Does your Cable Provider have ANY 4k content available to RECORD or is it all in 720p and 1080i?
> 
> Seems like with Comcast at least, you must have _their_ 4k DVR in order to record live TV in 4k because it's in in the cloud and thus not compatible with TiVo. Is this true? I was thinking of upgrading my Roamio Pro to an Edge or Bolt but now I'm wondering if it would actually offer me anything more than what I have now....


It’s not “in the cloud”.

It’s sent via IPTV and not QAM and is not compatible with TiVos tuners.


----------



## sdlevin (10 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> It’s not “in the cloud”.
> 
> It’s sent via IPTV and now QAM and is not compatible with TiVos tuners.


Almost everything in 4K with Spectrum. no problems recording 4k programs.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

sdlevin said:


> Almost everything in 4K with Spectrum. no problems recording 4k programs.


Um, Spectrum doesn’t offer any 4K content.

Perhaps your tv is upscaling but Spectrum doesn’t broadcast any 4K content, as in zero.


----------



## sdlevin (10 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> Um, Spectrum doesn’t offer any 4K content.
> 
> Perhaps your tv is upscaling but Spectrum doesn’t broadcast any 4K content, as in zero.


True, Spectrum does not broadcast any 4K content thru cable connected to your Tivo. It does broadcast 4k through streaming. Unfortunately, that requires another device such as an Apple TV or a mac mini or smart TV. I do have a Smart TV and I do have mac mini. And really the only things in 4k are Apple TV and HBO Max and Showtime and Starz and Disney+ and Prime Video Now I have compared recordings of HBO max to live streaming and the picture is upscaled quite a bit. But my problem is more with the sound, I have a very up to date Video room and I am trying to maximize my receiving of Dolby Atmos. Right now the only thing I have playing Dolby Atmos is my Edge box running netflix. But very buggy I have to restart the box almost every time. I refuse to buy an Apple TV because I have an apple computer. And I watch 4k stuff all the time off of that. but it can't handle Dolby Atmos. So my next device will be a firestick which I will point all streams to that it can handle video and sound. Its ridiculous but Dolby has still not ported its software so I can run it on my computer. But the 4k picture is quite nice on streaming. I do use my Tivo box quite a bit for recording sports and older movies that would not be 4k. I have an 8K receiver and really after having 4k content for over a year its pretty underwhelming. 1080P with upscaling is fine with me. But having a Dolby atmos sound system and barely able to use it is frustrating.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

sdlevin said:


> True, Spectrum does not broadcast any 4K content thru cable connected to your Tivo. It does broadcast 4k through streaming. Unfortunately, that requires another device such as an Apple TV or a mac mini or smart TV. I do have a Smart TV and I do have mac mini. And really the only things in 4k are Apple TV and HBO Max and Showtime and Starz and Disney+ and Prime Video Now I have compared recordings of HBO max to live streaming and the picture is upscaled quite a bit. But my problem is more with the sound, I have a very up to date Video room and I am trying to maximize my receiving of Dolby Atmos. Right now the only thing I have playing Dolby Atmos is my Edge box running netflix. But very buggy I have to restart the box almost every time. I refuse to buy an Apple TV because I have an apple computer. And I watch 4k stuff all the time off of that. but it can't handle Dolby Atmos. So my next device will be a firestick which I will point all streams to that it can handle video and sound. Its ridiculous but Dolby has still not ported its software so I can run it on my computer. But the 4k picture is quite nice on streaming. I do use my Tivo box quite a bit for recording sports and older movies that would not be 4k. I have an 8K receiver and really after having 4k content for over a year its pretty underwhelming. 1080P with upscaling is fine with me. But having a Dolby atmos sound system and barely able to use it is frustrating.


So you get 4k programming via Spectrum internet via non-Spectrum apps?

That’s not at all what this thread is about.


----------



## sdlevin (10 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> So you get 4k programming via Spectrum internet via non-Spectrum apps?
> 
> That’s not at all what this thread is about.


Its reality. 4k thru Coax is not a thing. So your picture is better then 1080p because their is upscaling going on with the Tio box but no 4k coming from the cable companies. The only content is what you can download or stream. And yes its part of this thread because the programming of 4k material that you can see is from the premium channels from Spectrum. For example HBO Max, Showtime and Starz. Unfourtunately, Tivo is not allowing streaming going on except Netflix which is buggy. But when it works I have a 4k picture with Dolby Atmos sound.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sdlevin said:


> Its reality. *4k thru Coax is not a thing.* So your picture is better then 1080p because their is upscaling going on with the Tio box but no 4k coming from the cable companies. The only content is what you can download or stream. And yes its part of this thread because the programming of 4k material that you can see is from the premium channels from Spectrum. For example HBO Max, Showtime and Starz. Unfourtunately, Tivo is not allowing streaming going on except Netflix which is buggy. But when it works I have a 4k picture with Dolby Atmos sound.


Beg to differ, it's not a COMMON thing, but at times Verizon offers a handful of 4K channels that indeed enter ones Tivo via Coax, and they are recordable.
That's the subject of this thread, your desire to make the thread about something else does not make it so, there are plenty of other threads that your comments 100% apply to, however this is not one of those threads.


----------



## sdlevin (10 mo ago)

dianebrat said:


> Beg to differ, it's not a COMMON thing, but at times Verizon offers a handful of 4K channels that indeed enter ones Tivo via Coax, and they are recordable.
> That's the subject of this thread, your desire to make the thread about something else does not make it so, there are plenty of other threads that your comments 100% apply to, however this is not one of those threads.


Verizon 4k channels are fiber not coax. And again I don't see any other cable companies have any in the near future. Streaming is here to stay and if you want 4k programming you need to get on that train. Tivo is not moving in that direction. That being said I am perfectly happy to have Tivo provide me cable shows at 1080P. But I do have a room set up for 4K programming for Picture and sound. I would like to enjoy that too.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

sdlevin said:


> Verizon 4k channels are fiber not coax.


Fios sends it's transmission via Fiber to an ONT that converts it to coax, which is cable. You would be surprised to learn that most cable companies also transmit their backbone via fiber, including Charter Spectrum. Here it is from Charter's CEO “We have a lot of fiber in our network, and it’s really a question of where do you end the fiber, and what technology do you use to maximize the connectivity with the end device?” Charter has built an advanced Wi-Fi capacity, which is backed by a fiber backbone and uses hybrid fiber coaxial (HFC) cable in the local neighborhood at short distances. A fiber-optic cable doesn’t connect directly to a device in the home.


----------



## sdlevin (10 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> Fios sends it's transmission via Fiber to an ONT that converts it to coax, which is cable. You would be surprised to learn that most cable companies also transmit their backbone via fiber, including Charter Spectrum. Here it is from Charter's CEO “We have a lot of fiber in our network, and it’s really a question of where do you end the fiber, and what technology do you use to maximize the connectivity with the end device?” Charter has built an advanced Wi-Fi capacity, which is backed by a fiber backbone and uses hybrid fiber coaxial (HFC) cable in the local neighborhood at short distances. A fiber-optic cable doesn’t connect directly to a device in the home.


I'm not surprised but its the last mile that is telling. And yes the sad fact its been three years and I don't see any improvement in 4k offering. And you and I have answered this thread. No there is not much content, in fact Verizon which is not a major player in the cable supply chain. Charter and Spectrum are the largest suppliers and they have don't have any 4k content. 4k content resides in streaming services not Cable. And to me I don't understand why Tivo does not improve its streaming capability as a set top box.


----------



## sdlevin (10 mo ago)

sdlevin said:


> I'm not surprised but its the last mile that is telling. And yes the sad fact its been three years and I don't see any improvement in 4k offering. And you and I have answered this thread. No there is not much content, in fact Verizon which is not a major player in the cable supply chain. Charter and Spectrum are the largest suppliers and they have don't have any 4k content. 4k content resides in streaming services not Cable. And to me I don't understand why Tivo does not improve its streaming capability as a set top box.


----------

